# powder coating



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i dont know if any one is interested but i was looking up wheels on hot bot and for some reson this powdercoating site poped up and i saw that they do group rates so if some one wants to put it in the group buys section and get people together have fun but i dont have anything i need powder coated but i thought i would pass it along http://acbcpowdercoating.com/index.htm it looks like they can do everything including intake tubes and headers so if you made your own intake they can powder coat for $13 a foot it and make it look like after market


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

are they located in long beach, CA? i have some things i need powdercoated (VC, engine brackets, brake calipers). i'd end up taking my items to their place since they are close to me. so, yeah i'd be down for a group discount deal..... :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh i have no idea where they are at all and im not gona initiate the group buy i was just puting it out there for others to see and maby jump on it but i dont have the money to powder coat any thing and i dont even have anything to powder coat lol the only thing i have is my vc and it plastic so it wont work but yea the prices look great they even do an insulation coating for headers and intake to make it more efficiant


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

your vc isnt plastic bud


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

really! it sure looks plastic to me but im probly wrong ill check it out when i get home today


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it just has a coating on it
its metal underneath


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> it just has a coating on it
> its metal underneath


wrong, all b14 1.6L vc are plastic... only on the b13 is there metal ones... his is just as plastic as mine... now sr20de are metal like you have


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i dont know if any one is interested but i was looking up wheels on hot bot and for some reson this powdercoating site poped up and i saw that they do group rates so if some one wants to put it in the group buys section and get people together have fun but i dont have anything i need powder coated but i thought i would pass it along http://acbcpowdercoating.com/index.htm it looks like they can do everything including intake tubes and headers so if you made your own intake they can powder coat for $13 a foot it and make it look like after market


you can send it to JGY. they do a great job from what i can see, and they are located in virginia


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol, anyone who powdercoats there header is an idiot.. it would melt the powdercoat off...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think i said the wrong thing they dont "powder coat" the headers they put a ceramic coating on them and then they can also put a layer of something that coats the inside and insulates it to keep most of the heat inside.........from what iv read they can also do the same to your intake to keep the cold air in so it dosent become heated from heat soaking into the tube and defeting the cai theory


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i think i said the wrong thing they dont "powder coat" the headers they put a ceramic coating on them and then they can also put a layer of something that coats the inside and insulates it to keep most of the heat inside......


remember, the more layers of shit you put on to keep the heat IN, the more risk youll run of cracking the headers


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> remember, the more layers of shit you put on to keep the heat IN, the more risk youll run of cracking the headers


But it looks nice, so thats really all that matters


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> wrong, all b14 1.6L vc are plastic... only on the b13 is there metal ones... his is just as plastic as mine... now sr20de are metal like you have


i did not know that
my bad
I thought it was just a coating

ya learn somethin every day


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i didnt know you crack the headers with heat i allways thought it was the cold that cracked them but thanx for the info now i know and lemon i dont know if ur bustin me or not but i never said anything about form over function an all that matters is how it works :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i didnt know you crack the headers with heat i allways thought it was the cold that cracked them but thanx for the info now i know and lemon i dont know if ur bustin me or not but i never said anything about form over function an all that matters is how it works :cheers:


yea, im joking




Radioaktiv said:


> ya learn somethin every day


yes you do....


----------

